# silver soldering  ? tip



## krv3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

HI all well I'm one of those that always makes up to much soldering flux and i end up putting the rest in old film canesters and freesing it it lasts logier but that's a pane as when i need it next i have to remember to remove it from the freezer the night before well her is the tip keep your old plastic pill packets ie the type you push the pill threw the aluminum backing remove as much of the backing as possible then give them a good clean get a plastic tub with a lid and Mark up well saying silver solder flux then the next time you mack up sum flux and have sum left put it in to the empty pill packets and then in to the tub and then frees then all you need to do is pop one or two out for your soldering job with bin pill size they Thor out quite fast  BUT KEEP THEM OUT OF REECH OF CHILDREN AND LABEL THEM UP WELL  have fun  from bob


----------



## dsquire (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob

That is an excellent tip. Thanks for sharing it. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## lordedmond (Sep 25, 2011)

I dont freeze it but just bung it in a tupper ware container that is kept in the WS

Just another slant on the same theme

Stuart


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent idea and worth a karma point. Thanx for sharing


----------

